# Trend realtime exclusion



## mbhmirc (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to Trend's product line and was wondering if anyone had some info on the real-time scanner exclusion section.

The firm is running gordano mail server and it looks like it all gets filtered through interscan virus wall, however the real-time agent installed on that box is picking them up from the same folder. Should I disable the realtime agent scanning that folder or should I just leave as is? I.E. are they currently at odds with each other?


----------



## ardball (Apr 14, 2010)

AVG is a better use of your time, it doesn't hog the resources like any Trend's products do.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If this is for business, I highly recommend McAfee's Total Protection Service. I have implemented this and no issues at all.


----------

